# NPT with *Artificial* plants??



## MeAndMo (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I know the mere mention of artificial plants here must be scandalous or worse :icon_hang, but I'm a newbie looking to keep just one pet fish, with no aspirations to lavish aquascaping. Nor do I trust my "green thumb" with live plants. Regular maintenance is no problem; I just want to keep things as predictable and low-tech as possible (partly an energy conscious/Zen thing, partly a reaction to past aquarium failure).

So I'm thinking to keep one betta in a 5 gal glass aquarium with no overhead light, no filter, a 50W heater (probably at 80 F), and preferably no aerator. The betta forums sanction this type of setup, along with a gravel substrate and either artificial plants or hardy low-light plants like Java Moss. Additional information: my local water is pH 7.8-8.1, phosphates are 0.5 mg/liter, chloramines are added, and KH is 68-98 ppm.

My question: If I used artificial plants, would it still be beneficial to follow the NPT's prescribed use of soil for a substrate? I base this on my interpretation of the following quote from Diana Walstad, posted on another thread:

_Despite what I wrote in book, I now believe that it is not necessary for plant roots to keep substrate aerobic. Moreover, once the soil settles down in an established tank, it contributes to tank health._

If so, can anyone describe the maintenance involved, pitfalls, and/or additional pointers? (e.g., Special soil recommendations? Use gravel cap? Still vacuum the gravel? Would betta eat the earth and be harmed, as with sand? Cycle with pure ammonia? Water change frequency? Algae issues? Hydrogen sulfide buildup? Oxygen deficit?&#8230

Again, I'm not looking for lowest maintenance necessarily, just high predictability and success on a simple scale.

Grateful for any thoughts/expertise!!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

MeAndMo said:


> Grateful for any thoughts/expertise!!


I would not use soil. That's for planted tanks. I recommend just a scattering of gravel for your plastic plants. That way, everything stays aerobic and safe for your fish.

The worst thing is the typical pure gravel layer of 1 inch or more. Organic matter accumulates, and over time, the gravel becomes anaerobic. Unless the gravel is vacumned frequently, it releases toxins that harm the fish.

You could put a thin layer of soil under a thin gravel layer. Might increase bacterial activity, but then it might cause water turbidity. Its your call.


----------



## MeAndMo (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for the expert answer.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Definitely no soil.

consider floating some hornwort or najas grass. assuming it has some light and is happy it will help suck up ammonia and help keep your betta's water from getting toxic as fast.
http://thegab.org/Articles/BettaBasics.html


----------



## MeAndMo (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, DataGuru.

You don't state why no soil... I had thought soil might do some of the filtering a plant would, but in a more idiot-proof way. 

In any case, appreciate the plant tips & link. Will reconsider all options...


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

because you need plant roots in the soil to keep it from getting too anaerobic. When soil gets too anaerobic it generates gasses like hydrogen sulfide which is toxic and stinks to high heaven.


----------



## MeAndMo (Jun 10, 2009)

It was the statement below that prompted my inquiry (original post):



MeAndMo said:


> "...it is not necessary for plant roots to keep substrate aerobic."


But it's sounding like a complex issue, so I will let it rest.

Thanks.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Yea, I think D. Walstad's findings that you quote and general consensus might not have meshed yet. All the same, I think advice for a thin layer of gravel is a good one, a soil underlayer could be beneficial in the long run but not necessary for what you're looking into. Furthermore, I bet some duckweed or some other floating plant as well as artificial plants in the bowl/whatever would look good and keep the tank healthy. Keep in mind floating plants are notorious for seemingly 'creating' oily/cyanobacteria about one or two years into their lifespan (but I wouldn't discount them at all, I bet the bettas would appreciate it).


----------



## MeAndMo (Jun 10, 2009)

Didn't know this about floating plants...thanks for the input.

Maybe I should consider growing rice, as betta come from rice paddies 

(Maybe not.)


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would consider either very fine gravel or 3M Colorquartz, black. Very thin layer. Just enough to trap the debris do it is easy to vacuum. 
Floating plants would be very good. Depends on what is available, but Duckweed, Salvinia, Frogbits, Phylanthus and similar small plants would be my first choice in this small a tank. Duckweed is probably the best if it is a low light situation. 
Anacharis, Hornwort, Java Fern (Wendelov), Anubias (Dwarf) and other non-rooted plants are also really good.
Any of these will give you the nitrogen removing benefits that are one important reason for including live plants in a fish's ecosystem.


----------



## MeAndMo (Jun 10, 2009)

Yet more new information... Thanks much, Diana K.


----------

